# Lyft driver app- Connectivity Issues?



## AJ di Pota (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm trying to be a brand-new rideshare driver as ridesharing just became available in upstate NY today. However, my lyft app won't connect. I had attended a lyft orientation meeting and was told once everything was up and running, that would be fixed. So far it hasn't. Any suggestions? I've tried all of the tips on the lyft site: deleting / reinstalling, rebooting, cycling airplane mode. Etc. HELP!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Something like that happens to me when Uber runs in the background. I just keep hitting OK until it connects and then it's fine. I use Android.

Also, my carrier is Sprint, which doesn't currently support simultaneous voice and data on their newest LTE network and smartphones. When on a call, data disconnects, causing Uber and Lyft to give error messages. When the call is finished, all returns to normal.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Had the same issue all last night in NNJ using the new driver App. Total BS.
I am using an I phone 5 S with AT&T.
I sent them a message and got an auto reply with the same BS they have on their web site.
Not sure what the issue is exactly.


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Send them an email, they are pretty fast responding.


----------

